# SRAM DA 7800 combo...



## timirving (Oct 30, 2005)

I have a Six13 with a DA 7800 10sp. group.
I want the SRAM Force drivetrain.....question:
Will the SRAM rear der./chain/shifters work with my DA front der./cranks and rings/and cassette?
I have the money to buy a SRAM Force drivetrain consisting of a Rear der., cassette, chain and shifters.
I don't have the money for a full group but love the double tap/sprinting mode concept.

Anyone have any input?
Anyone riding a similar set-up?
Thanks
-tim


----------



## NTM (Jul 20, 2004)

*Mix*

Will the SRAM rear der./chain/shifters work with my DA front der./cranks and rings/and cassette?

You can't use the DA f/d with SRAM because the cage is made differently with SRAM, there is no f/d trim with the SRAM shifters. Crank/rings, chain, and cassette are fine. I use an ultegra chain and cassette with my force group w/o problems.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

NTM said:


> Will the SRAM rear der./chain/shifters work with my DA front der./cranks and rings/and cassette?
> 
> You can't use the DA f/d with SRAM because the cage is made differently with SRAM, there is no f/d trim with the SRAM shifters. Crank/rings, chain, and cassette are fine. I use an ultegra chain and cassette with my force group w/o problems.




This is NOT true-- there are loads of people using d/a FD or campy FD w/ the sram stuff. It may take some adjusting w/ the limit screws, but it can work, especially when you consider the sram FD is the weakest link in the group. The sram cage is wider, but the only time you'd have to worry is at the extreme combos- big/big, little/little rings--

If you've got a d/a 9sp FD, the cage will be a bit wider than the 10sp stuff and may work better, although there will probably be little to no weight savings.

Your best bet is probably to wait for sram to release the 2008 edition where there's supposed to be trim for the FD. If you cant wait, you can try using your d/a FD-- if it doesnt work, there seems to be an abundance of force FD's on ebay for less than $50- I think I got one brand new for $35 just to tinker w/ it.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Mdeth1313 said:


> This is NOT true-- there are loads of people using d/a FD or campy FD w/ the sram stuff. It may take some adjusting w/ the limit screws, but it can work, especially when you consider the sram FD is the weakest link in the group. The sram cage is wider, but the only time you'd have to worry is at the extreme combos- big/big, little/little rings--



But that sounds like if fails the definition of works meaning that in reality the dura ace cage is not wideenoughto allow for the SRAM front shifter to work with no trim in the big ring, which it does quite well. And for clarity the SRAM front shifter does have trim for the small ring position but does not need it in the big ring ... if you use a SRAM front deraillure. I am unclear how you classify the front deraillure as a weak link, mine works fine.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

The sram FD is a weak link mainly because the drivetrain-- shifters and RD have incredible function when compared w/ campy or d/a-- people may have preferences, but if you look at performance and weight and asthetics, they're right there-- the sram FD however-- is heavy when compared to d/a and it just looks like crap!
The shifting is ok. It took me a while to get it where I needed-- IF you normally cross chain, its a ***** to get right-- I dont so its not that big a deal to me-- if you dont cross chain, a d/a or campy fd should work just fine.
If its so great, then why is sram changing it for the 2008 lineup so it has the trim function for the big ring as well. Honestly, running a compact setup, the trim for the small ring is pretty much worthless to me.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Mdeth1313 said:


> The sram FD is a weak link mainly because the drivetrain-- shifters and RD have incredible function when compared w/ campy or d/a-- people may have preferences, but if you look at performance and weight and asthetics, they're right there-- the sram FD however-- is heavy when compared to d/a and it just looks like crap!


Not sure why you think it looks like crap.
I have an Ultegra FD on my current bike and would not say it looks any better or worse than the SRAM FD I just received for my new build.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Mdeth1313 said:


> The sram FD is a weak link mainly because the drivetrain-- shifters and RD have incredible function when compared w/ campy or d/a-- people may have preferences, but if you look at performance and weight and asthetics, they're right there-- the sram FD however-- is heavy when compared to d/a and it just looks like crap!
> The shifting is ok. It took me a while to get it where I needed-- IF you normally cross chain, its a ***** to get right-- I dont so its not that big a deal to me-- if you dont cross chain, a d/a or campy fd should work just fine.
> If its so great, then why is sram changing it for the 2008 lineup so it has the trim function for the big ring as well. Honestly, running a compact setup, the trim for the small ring is pretty much worthless to me.



Looks = who cares in reality but I actually like the fuctional/mod look of sram.

Heavy I can agree with it works and works well and took about 1 min more to set up than my Dura Ace stuff so I can 't but into the hard to set up argument. I cross chain all the time in races and it works freaking great better than Campy or Dura Ace. I have no idea why the changing prolly cause peole whinge so much about functionality they don't need hopfully they won't chage teh gate size for those us that can set our stuff up right since that one of the main reasons I got it.


----------

